# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Londër, 2 maska grabisin pronarin shqiptar

## Shijaksi-London

VRITET HAJDUTI NGA MAMURRASI

Londër, 2 maska grabisin pronarin shqiptar

Nga Londra 
Muhamed Veliu                                            
Tetor 29, 2003
Gazeta Shqiptare

Një tentativë grabitjeje me maska i ka marrë jetën një shqiptari 20-vjeçar, Roland Bici. Ngjarja tragjike ka ndodhur në "Liberal club" në lagjen "East Ham", në lindje të Londrës, i njohur si vendtakim i grupeve kriminale shqiptare. Dy të rinj shqiptarë, me maska në kokë dhe të armatosur me një pistoletë kanë hyrë rreth mesnatës në ambientet e lokalit që është në pronësi të shqiptarit Tonin Paloka nga Lezha. Me të hyrë brenda maskat i kanë kërkuar Palokës paratë e xhiros të asaj nate. Megjithë prezencën e disa klientëve dhe lutjet e tyre për t'i dhënë fund kësaj "loje me zarar", dy të rinjtë kanë këmbëngulur në marrjen e parave. Gazeta Shqiptare ka arritur të bisedojë me një nga dëshmitarët e pranishëm në lokal. Sipas tij, mësohet se një nga djemtë me kapuç në kokë ka shkrehur armën për të frikësuar njerëzit dhe të zotin e lokalit. Plumbi ka bërë rikoshet në mur dhe më pas ka dalë nga dritarja duke shkaktuar një vrimë në xhamin përballë. Tonin Paloka, 45 vjeç nga Lezha, banues në Londër që nga viti 1996 së bashku me bashkëshorten e tij Luçije Paloka, pronarë të lokalit, janë gjetur krejt të pa përgatitur kundrejt kërcënimeve me armë të grabitësve. Megjithatë, po sipas dëshmitarit okular të ngjarjes, Tonini, një burrë me trup të madh ka ndërhyrë për t'i marrë pistoletën, por grabitësit nuk kanë kursyer plumbin për ta plagosur atë. Në ndihmë të Palokës ka ardhur një klient i cili së bashku me të ia kanë hequr nga duart armën të riut shqiptar, të cilin më pas e kanë goditur disa herë me thikë në shpinë. E ndërsa gjithçka ka ndodhur shumë shpejt, një nga dy personat me maskë ia ka mbathur me vrap. Në minutat e mëpasme ka mbërritur policia e cila ka dërguar të plagosurin menjëherë në spitalin lokal "Neëham General Hospital". Si pasojë e hemorragjisë dhe plagëve në shpinë, shqiptari 20-vjeçar, i identifikuar si Roland Bici nga Fushë Mamurrasi ka vdekur. Megjithëse Tonin Paloka vrau 20-vjeçarin, bashkëkombasin e tij Roland Bici në kushtet e vetëmbrojtjes, ai nuk i ka shpëtuar akuzës për vrasje, e cila iu është komunikuar dje në gjykatën magjistrale të Stratfordit.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Hajde Hajde jepini shqipe Jepi Malsia! Ju ****** trut derrc verrc nuk rrin iher si njerez, po ka faji ky shtet shume tolerant qe i mban keta mostra!

----------


## Tequila Sunrise

Keq paska ndodh!

Me vika me te vertet keq!

----------


## Angeluk

Hajde shqipe hajde po vriten per dite, mire qe nuk eshte vra naj njeri andej nga barking-u se aty vriten per pak gje dhe plas sherri dhe vrasin njeri-tjetrin 

anyway paqe dhe jo dhune se jemi shqiptar 

Angeluk

----------

